# Hour meter not working (pics included)



## Tippmann98 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Hour meter not working*

The tractor is a 1965 Ford 4000. It was my grandpas and the hour meter has said 1399.9 hours for as long as I've been around. I tore into it today and found that the screws that rotate the gears aren't moving too freely. Has anyone else seen this happen? I've read around the forum and it seems like a common problem among older Ford tractors are the hour meters quit working. I was curious if any of you had any make shift fixes? The screw in my picture turns freely like it should but the middle screw does not turn too much causing the screw in the picture to jump threads causing the hour meter to never turn. The screw in the picture seems to have excessive play in it but I haven't seen a brand new instrument gauge to know for sure. I don't see a way to tear this thing apart any farther to be able to access the other screw. Am I overlooking something? I'm trying to avoid spending $100 for a new gauge cluster if possible. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if the unit is worn out. They aren't rebuildable,as far as I know,so the best bet is to find a replacement.


----------



## Bernd (May 23, 2020)

I have the same problem and exactly the same hour meter. There exist 2 different versions. The later model is heavier but i think with the same gears inside.
So far i can see there is no demage at the teath itself but you can easily play with that gears in different angles.
Has someone seen a good replacement - maybe the new clusters are with the same gears inside , that would be interesting


----------

